# Transcripts for Engineers Australia



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I have sent notarized copies of transcripts for my Bachelor and Master Engineering degrees to Engineers Australia..

One of my friend told me that EA does not accept this.They insist on official copies sent directly to them from the respective univ (similar to the IELTS report)..

I am sure a lot of guys in this forum must have sent docs to EA..I need your suggestions on this plz...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@ lifeisgood:
you dont have to believe what everyone says.. EA only requires the IELTS result to be sent directly to them, the rest you just have to certify and send.
i'm sharing a piece from the Migration Skills Assessment Booklet that u can get from EA website. 

have a look at it:

*5. Certification of Copies of Documents
You must provide certified true copies of your original
degree/diploma testamur (certificate) and any other
subsequent engineering qualifications together with their
associated academic transcripts (list of subjects studied
and results obtained). Do not send the course syllabus.
Certified copies are to be copied direct from the original
documents, which the Certifier must sight. Please note
that colour scanned emailed or facsimile copies are not
accepted. The certified copies bearing the Certifier’s
actual signature must be sent as hardcopy by mail (or
courier).
Where qualifications are not in the English language, you
must provide certified copies of both the original language
document and an English language translation carried out
by an authorised translator. The signature, name, status
and contact details of the translator must be provided on
the English language version. If your current name is not
the same as that on your degree documents, you must
provide evidence of your name change.
All submitted documents which are copies of original
documents must be certified.
Many applications for a skills assessment are delayed
because documents are not properly certified. The assessors
will contact you by letter or e-mail if there are any omissions
in regard to certification. Please make sure your e-mail and
contact addresses are up to date.*


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

i hope this info helps..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

hi yas.ho;
thanks ....
I also went through this booklet and reasoned out exactly as you have said but wasnt confident enough..blame it on rumours..

thanks once again..
was getting a bit jittery ...




yas.ho said:


> @ lifeisgood:
> you dont have to believe what everyone says.. EA only requires the IELTS result to be sent directly to them, the rest you just have to certify and send.
> i'm sharing a piece from the Migration Skills Assessment Booklet that u can get from EA website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

no problem.. this whole process makes us nervous cuz we dont want to mess up anything..


----------

